# Finding relief through natural methods?



## emmad (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi,
I was just wondering whether anyone had found relief through pure natural methods such as nutrition and lifesytle changes. I have been off medication for 2 years now and am trying to eat healthy, take vitamins including omega 3. I am trying to exercise more and do deep breathing, I have taken up yoga and have not had alchohol or caffiene for 4 years now. I have suffered with derealisation for 4 years after having 4 or 5 major panic attacks after the birth of my son. It has been 24/7 for that long and I am so tired and fed up, I just want a proper, real life with my son,
Emmad


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello,
I've noticed a big difference with eating an all-organic diet, eliminating wheat, and taking cod liver oil, B vitamins, and Vitamin C, and molybdenum. I only get these episodes a few times a week. Hopefully it can help you. On google, take a look at molybdenum. It's supposed to help remove toxins from the bloodstream that can be from the gut.


----------

